# My Pineapple muscadine variety



## toddrod (Jul 8, 2012)

Tasted my 1st grapes from this Pineapple variety of muscadine and to my suprise it actually does has a faint taste if pineapple and a low amount of the musky muscadine flavor. I am going to do a batch of wine just from this grape if I have enough for it.


----------

